# 1/32 kit bashing and casting fun fun fun



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are some bigger cars I did.
I am a Mustng nut I have two Fox bodied cars one GT and one LX.
Most of the bodies are older plastic kits but the Cobra and Zippo cars I recasted off $2.00 diecast.
:dude:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Way Cool, Gary...:thumbsup: I am not into the larger scale cars but keep posting that eye candy and I may be lured to take a closer look... 


Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beauty, eh!!!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wow, ok, so I've been rather busy lately selling off alot of my toy collection...and I sit down here this morning with a nice glass of tea and click on this post...... I am a diehard Chevy man....BUT, that newer style Stang 1/32 body is AWESOME! What chassis does that new Stang fit on? What interior is that???

I'm getting pretty heavily interested in 1/32 slot cars....not the Womp style cars.....I prefer the hard bodied Scalextric,Fly,SCX,Ninco and etc. home set racing stuff myself. :thumbsup: 

I'm working on a couple of custom projects right now.......waiting on some custom designed Yenko Camaro decals to arrive...and trying to put the finnishing touches on a Scalextric Porsche GT3R ........

I love racing in this scale.....VERY realistic.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

hdbiker,

Those cars look really great.


Hey TX,

Do you have a 1/32 track set up? If so how big is your layout and how much space does it take up? Also does it feel big enough?

I have been enjoying 1/43rd on a 5 X 12 table right now, although it might be a stepping stone. Who am I kidding, next year this time I will probably be dabbling in 1/32nd. I have always admired the 1/32nd cars but thought I didn't have enough room. If I clean my basement a little more I can probably expand my table a little more.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> hdbiker,
> 
> Those cars look really great.
> 
> ...


Hey man, right now I only have one of the Scalextric "T3" style tracks set up. It's not a bad size......a hell of alot of fun! I was doing a bit of cleaning in the house the other day and took the track apart to vacum and such.....my wife asked me if I was going to put the track back together....she wanted to run some laps with me  

The track I have is just big enough that I realise that I need more track. The routed 1/32 track I've been running on at HSARC in Houston has roughly 150 feet of lap length........maybe I'm just spoiled from running on that beast :jest: 


I definately plan to get more track........ I desperately need to build a room on the back of my house specifically for a slot car table....lol .....

I did mention that the cars average $30-$50 .....BUT, if you're like me, I'm a stickler for a cheap bargain...and don't mind waiting to get a good deal......I've bought several awesome slot cars on Ebay for under $20 ......so deals can be had....you just need a bit of patience.

For example....here's a great car I bought for my wife the other night on Ebay:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5943876045&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT 

Keep in mind that this was a "Sport" version Scalextric... and a limited edition which usually goes for $50-$60 in the slot shops....... not a bad price at all. My wife kept telling me that she wanted a Mini Cooper to race.....and she wants me to swap motors and gears in it to make it hang with my Scalextric TA Camaro.....lol She has no clue that this is on the way....so she'll flip out when she sees it......


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I bought the Scalextric Gulf GT40 #6 about a year and a half ago for $26 plus shipping and the Gulf Audi for $24.99 plus shippng in 1/32nd and ran them on a commercial 1/24th track. I really felt the price was a bargain considering I was paying $35-$60 for pretty common Aurora's at the time. Now that JL has been making HO slots for a couple of years now the price on all the HO stuff has come down. I realize iam going off track.

Anyway, if I do go 1/32nd I will go broke. I just get crazy with this stuff:

In two and a half to three years I went from having 8 HO slot cars to about 400, and about 400 diecast (JL, HW and MM). I just got into 1/43rd in September and I have about 80 cars already. Luckily the 1/43rds are very cheap. I can get a lot of about 30 cars on ebay for about $18.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Great work you do there, HD!
The Mustang gets my vote! The colour you chose for it looks very similar to the original Grabber Green offered that year for the 1/1 car. An excellent choice.
Superb craftsmanship! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thank you for sharing the pics.

Cheers..


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Iam running a 4 by 12 foot old scalextric track and a 3 by 4 HO .
Size does'nt matter to me.
I love building both but the bigger resin cast are rough but I keep trying.
I still paint figures for myself and other people not to much military any more ran out of room for both.
Well it the wifes 50th birthday so I have to wine and dine her and tease the hell out of her I still have a couple years I will try to get back in time to check evry bodyout.
Herei s some more pics later Gary


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh I forgot boss 9 the inside is a recast of the old Monogram Mustang one.
The car body is heavy so I put an $80.00 steel chassis with a rabbit motor and killer magnet the car smokes anything I got.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hey hdbiker!

I see you are in Columbus, OH. I am in Marysville! Did you know there is a Yahoo Group for Central Ohio 1/32 racers?
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/1-32SlotCarRacersOfCentralOhio/

Marty


----------

